# Really Good Capoeira Book



## bushidomartialarts (Jun 20, 2007)

Currently reading Capoeira:  A History of the Jogo de Angola from Luanda to Cyberspace.

Very well written, well researched and interesting.  And as a side note the least biased history of slavery I've ever seen.  The author is just telling a story, not grinding an axe as most of such histories do.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 20, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Currently reading Capoeira:  A History of the Jogo de Angola from Luanda to Cyberspace.
> 
> Very well written, well researched and interesting.  And as a side note the least biased history of slavery I've ever seen.  The author is just telling a story, not grinding an axe as most of such histories do.


Please be sure to give us a review when you finish up with it  Always looking for some good reading


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 20, 2007)

I am currently in volume 2 of this, I liked volume 1 better.  Volume 2 gets into modern and current issues, many of which I am already well aware of, and I am just finding it less interesting.  But volume 1 is very very good, in my opinion.


----------



## qi-tah (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow, nice... i'll have to track this down.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 19, 2008)

These books are great together and present a good overview of Capoeira and its history.

David


----------

